# proper screen tension



## inkmob8 (Jan 9, 2015)

I was wondering what a good tension is for my auto frames? should it be any different from my manual frames?and is mesh count important?


----------



## samking (Feb 3, 2009)

You may have to check your mesh supplier for the recommended tension level for that particular mesh count.


----------



## samking (Feb 3, 2009)

Each mesh has its recommended tension, most printing experts will suggest around 25-50 newtons, I play it safe and go a little below, so as to not busting a load of screen mesh


----------

